# Bone Collector or Encore



## mipete (Mar 26, 2002)

I bought a set of one piece medium rings for it from cabelas. I currently have a simmons 44 mag scope for my remington, I was just curious if anyone had used the leuopld muzzle loading scope. I really like the idea of being able to adjust the scope to the powder level that you are using. either 100 grains or 150 grains.


----------

